# Scout Deal



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got this today, I was only looking to get the pack but the deal was so good I went for it. I got to say this is one great bag for all your shooting needs, pockets and room for everything, I love it....as for the Scout, I replaced the OTT bands for tubes, good feel to it and shoots real nice, I would recommend this shooter to the beginner as well as the experienced shooter, Thanks Nathan, well done !


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Dang I don't get paid for a week I am going to miss this deal 1 unit left !! Would have snapped this offer up if I had noticed sooner :s


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

contact Nathan..


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree contact Nathan he will work with you he's a great guy. And the Scout is a great slingshot. One of my favorites ????


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

It varies by colour LOL, 3 units with double black and black H1... silly me.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Good deal!
Btw. AZ Stinger, how did you attached the tubes? Ball in tube?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

stej said:


> Good deal!
> Btw. AZ Stinger, how did you attached the tubes? Ball in tube?


You got it, Tex heavy tubes and a 8mm steel ball


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

We got plenty of scouts and bags. Just shoot me an email if something happens to be sold out.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

AZ Stinger said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> > Good deal!
> ...


Thanks for answer. I saw someone posted about slipping the ball from the tube, so that scares me.


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

I read where somebody uses golf tees instead of bearings. Would love to hear more thoughts on this. Getting ready to order a scout (I think) and I want to use tubes. Sure with the scout had a slot to slip on tubes. Only reason I haven't bought it yet. I know people say just cut it, but I would ruin it


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

good investment


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

AZ cool on your package..

Now as too the ball slipping back out of the tube..Make sure the ball is in there a good 3/8"..then what I do is use a constrictor knot behind the ball..to prevent it from ever backing out..Works every time...~AKAOldmiser


----------

